# Plastisol Transfers - Shirt coming through design?



## mountsiworkwear (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I purchased plastisol heat transfers through Silver Mountain, and have been having a lot of issues with the shirt coming through the design. Here is a link to my Etsy shop (https://www.etsy.com/listing/232705...struction-onesie-black?ref=shop_home_active_5). Unfortunately, the photos look a lot better than they do in person, but if you look closely you can see the transfers look a bit splotchy.

This seems to be happening on all of my clothing (hoodies, onesies, t-shirts, etc.). I've tried everything, even contacted the owner and his advice does not seem to work. I know their transfers have a really soft hand, but they almost seem too thin. My apparel is "safety workwear" for construction workers so perhaps they are just too soft for me? I need the designs to be durable and look solid. These are just not working for me, anyone else have this issue with their transfers or know how to resolve? 

Thanks!
Sunny


----------



## mountsiworkwear (Apr 6, 2015)

Does anyone have any advice? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Do you use a Teflon pillow when you press onesies?


----------



## mountsiworkwear (Apr 6, 2015)

No- should I? I have a small 6x10 platen for my smaller garments, otherwise, I haven't treated them any differently. I use a Stahls Auto Clam 16x20 press. Per the transfer suppliers instructions, heat is set at 380, firm pressure (7-8), for 7 seconds. Peel after 5 seconds and that is my result.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't the snaps on the onesies get in the way of the press so then uneven pressure is being applied?

I'm not an expert but I use a pillow and have had 0 problems

Also, are you pre-pressing the garment to remove moisture/iron it? I do 5 seconds and whatever temp I need for the transfer. Then I flatten out the wrinkles a little with my hands and then place/press the transfer


----------



## mountsiworkwear (Apr 6, 2015)

No, the platen is small enough that the snaps hang off the edge. Perhaps I will look into getting a pillow. I do pre-press all my garments and do exactly as you said you do. Do you have a link to the pillow you use? I am still very new to this!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I use this pillow 

http://www.imprintables.com/heat-printing-pillow-6x8

The collar and shoulder flaps of the onesies get in my way. I've been happy with this pillow. You could consider getting an assorted pack of different sizes. I have this one and an adult sized one. 

People in the forums have had success using mouse pads but I don't have those anymore since I don't have rollerball mice...but they probably are effective too


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Take a couple transfers, shirts, and find someone else to press them for you, at least this way you'll should find out if the issue is with you or the product. It might take the guess work out of things and point you in the right direction.


----------



## mountsiworkwear (Apr 6, 2015)

I think I solved it by lowering the temp of my press. Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mountsiworkwear said:


> I think I solved it by lowering the temp of my press. Thanks!


But is the temperature still adequate for the transfers you are pressing....You should not vary too much from the instructions the transfer supplier gave you....


----------



## qbryant (Sep 10, 2012)

Had the same problem with the same vendor. My solution was to add a white underbase to the prints that go on dark colors. Increases the price of the transfer, but it is still very soft.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We had the same issue, same vendor
Talked to the owner and he redid our order with a heavier amount of ink and they worked great. We always specify when we order now the color of the apparel the transfers are going on so they use the heavier type ink for dark colors or heavy use apparel.
I would not lower the temp as you will end up with a bad rep when they peel after the first wash


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

When I order transfers for dark shirts, I make sure I specify that. Usually they add a base layer. Thickens it up a little, but works fine. We've been using Silvermountain almost exclusively. Any issues with the transfers they always make good. I've been pressing 380 at 10 seconds heavy pressure and waiting 6 seconds to peel. Make sure you're not lifting the ink with the peel.


----------

